# First layout since return to hobby



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi everybody, My name is Kris and I'm just returning to the hobby after being absent for 15 years. When I was younger my father and grandfather were into model and toy trains (G, Lionel, American Flyer, and a little HO) but I never had a permanent setup. It was mostly just stuff that sat on the shelves and was run once a year. After leaving 2 previous hobbies about a month ago that were extremely politicized and required a regular disposable influx of cash I decided to get back into trains, and actually build a model railroad.

This is my first attempt, and everything I know I picked up from reading and about 10 minutes with the guy at a local store. ANY and all input and constructive criticism is welcome!

I am modeling my layout after the modern La Junta Subdivision of the BNSF here in Kansas, more specifically after the Area between Walton And Hutchinson centered in Newton. We get a pretty varied about of traffic here:

BNSF hauling grain after the harvest
BNSF tankers carrying natural gas, ethanol, and corn syrup
BNSF/UP double stack well cars
BNSF/UP auto carriers
BNSF/UP manifest trains 
K&O small local railway
CSX started appearing regularly as of late
Amtrak Southwest Chief

And a few others as well, but these are about all I care to model with one exception and a few "for fun" locomotives. I'm not going super prototypical, with working signals and electric switches, for the sake of simplicity I'm going all manual with ground throws and non working signals for now. I chose the NCE Power Cab for my DCC control system.

Here is what I have done so far:

1. Planned layout for 4X8' table, 10' extension, then a second extension of 10' with a 5-6x8' round about. Industry will be diesel fueling and maintenance, a car shop, grain elevator, lumber shipping depot, and possible a passenger station, and ethanol refinery if space on the third leg permits. parts one and two will make a 90 degree bent dog bone, part three will make it a 20' semi dog bone. The entire outer edge will eventually have a backdrop, some parts soon because the tracks are a little close to the edge.

2. Built table using MRR copied basics. 1x4 frame, 1/2" ply covered with 1/2" extruded foam. The table has some flex but with the legs it sits pretty firm and level.

3. Laid Atlas code 100 snap track for entire layout. I didn't want to mess with flex track yet. The next extension will be composed entirely of flex track and turnouts. I must have changed the play dozens of times before settling on what I have now.

4. Put down Woodland Scenics foam roadbed. Lesson learned here, used the rolls on curves and the short sections for straight track or short turns only. It adheres well with brushed on white glue, and held with T pins in the foam table top. I finished the entire roadbed in one day and it just finished drying.

Current roster:

Atlas Gold B40-8W BNSF H3
Athearn SW1000 (awaiting sound decoder install) BNSF H3
2 OLD metal steamers, probably models from the 50's or 60's
2 new DCC and sound models on the way 
A bunch of Athearn Genesis trinity covered hoppers
Random Athearn RTR, Atlas, Intermountain random BNSF marked stock


Originally I had planned to ballast next, but I see that will not work until I get the buildings, road, grass and terrain in place. So my plan from here is:

1. Paint entire surface medium tan/brown
2. Install and tune ground throws, solder in all leads and connections
3. Establish 3d terrain with extruded foam
4. Build the roads and foundations up with card stock, foam board, and plaster.
5. Install buildings (removable)
6. Rough in ground cover, mostly near tracks
7. glue down track to roadbed, ballast
8. finish detailing ground cover, buildings and adding in extra models and detail elements.

I have a few questions though, any help would be appreciated!

1. Is glue on the roadbed sufficient to hold track in place under ballast?
2. Should I remove the end ties from all the snap track and replace with loose sleepers? Where can I buy them in bulk, because there's no way I'm gonna cut about 250 and sand them smooth from spare tracks.
3. Are there any other mistakes I've made so far?

If you are interested I have a bunch of Atlas stuff on eBay. Most of it is spare track but there are also tons of switch machines, buttons and selectors. This is not a sale section so if you are interested the eBay item number is: 111019995120

Thanks for looking! 









Just a locomotive...









The "completed" layout plan...









These would be easier to see if I had more light.









The developing plans for the first extension. Now on revision 4.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks like it'll be a great layout, welcome to the forum. Looks like you're jumping in with both feet!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Kris, thanks for posting the progress on your layout, I think you will enjoy your return to the interest in model railroading.

First of all, there are no "mistakes"....it is your layout and you can what you wish.

I have found the foam glue from Hobby Lobby or similar stores works great and it is not the expensive. The bottle label says "Foam Glue" and something like 8 ounces costs $3.00


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

Just got in my order of Caboose #218 ground throws. They are smaller than I thought, I'm sure I can hook them up directly without resorting to using piano wire and tunnels in the roadbed. I'll use the large peg connector and cut off the long throw on the switch itself, and drill a hole as close as possible. The ground throw itself will still be far enough to never interfere with rail traffic.

I like these little guys... After the layout has reached a good point for detailing I think I'll replace them with the #220 throws that have little electric contacts so I can wire in working signals instead of just dummies or switch operated.

Looks like by the end of the weekend I'll have operating switches, a fully wired first leg and a painted surface so I can start making building foundations, the roads/parking lots and then begin laying turf and static grass.









New-old Athearn blue box GP50 non powered unit. There are still at least 6 of these BNSF patched ATSF yellow bonnet units in Newton. I'll weather the crap out of it and sit it on a siding in the maintenance area.









Ground throws. I wish I had known how sweet these are, I'd have gotten the #220 from the start for all the turnouts on the main line.









Final test for ground cover. I'll back over it with static grass in three different colors and a few different lengths later to replicate the wild grasses we have here on the plains.


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

Didn't get as much done as I wanted this weekend... I'll have to redouble my efforts this week. Picked up some old stuff in a trade today though, a friends father in law passed away years ago and they had some of his stuff in the garage:

Rivarossi 4-8-8-4 Big Boy (Very good condition)
Athearn SW7 Santa Fe (New in box)
Walthers BNSF BethGon set (NIB)
Accurail 55 ton 6 hopper kit (NIB)
Walthers UP Mail Car ( NIB)

The Big Boy is beautiful considering its age. Appears to be from the 70's but runs like new. Just has a little gunk on the traction tires and minor bends in the handrails. Its already going around the layout like it was last run yesterday. I am thinking about having it converted to DCC w/ sound, adding LEDs front and rear, and a smoke unit but don't want to do it myself considering the age of the locomotive. Might be better selling it off and then buying something else since its a little big for my setup anyways.

Whats the opinion of others here? Part with it and get something else, or bring it into the modern era? It looks to be in at least +95% condition.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The layout is making great headway!! I really dig the testing you did for the ground cover and ballast. As far as the Big Boy goes... I'll throw my vote for keeping it.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

awesome to see you making great headway quick. I like that you have alot of it figured out and are set with what you want to do... I know you will keep posting pictures for us all to see or you will have some angry railroad modelers here:laugh:

When are you planning on building your extensions? after you get your main 4x8 built? How big is your layout room? from the looks of one of the pics, seems like its in a decent sized room. Im not trying to change your layout plan any, but just making sure your maximizing your space for everything that you want to do.

You have a pretty good sized loco roster for just starting out.

I like modern, to me you see alot more steam era layouts then you do modern, its my opinion but i prefer modern over steam, i might catch some heat for saying this..
Just remember, this is your layout and thats all that matters, you can run whatever type of locomotive you wish, I run what i like and so does everyone else, dont worry what others may think, just do whats fun for you.

Again, nice work so far, it will be nice to follow along on this build.


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

The room is L shaped, about 16x16, then a rectangular section about 6x15 off of that. Its narrow enough that I cant go around the sides of the room with track.

I plan to build the first extension when I have all the foundations, gravel parking lots, and models in place (but not finished) on the first portion.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

KTFlory said:


> ...I am modeling my layout after the modern La Junta Subdivision of the BNSF here in Kansas...





KTFlory said:


> ...Picked up some old stuff in a trade today...
> Rivarossi 4-8-8-4 Big Boy (Very good condition)
> 
> The Big Boy is beautiful considering its age. Appears to be from the 70's but runs like new...Whats the opinion of others here? Part with it and get something else, or bring it into the modern era? It looks to be in at least +95% condition...


Since you asked me I'd keep it. I wouldn't fuss with more than a good cleaning and a careful packing.


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

I just finished the table legs and FINALLY wired up the NCE Power Cab. Works fine on the whole layout with only one power hookup, but I'll be installing 12 total and isolating all of the sidings.

With the price of modern Big Boys being so high, I'll hold onto this one and put sound, smoke and LEDs in it. I can't see paying so much for one locomotive (A/B/A sets are another story though)

Need to decide on a decoder, and smoke system. I was quoted 173 for a full install by an online store. That's not bad at all. It will be second in line behind the SW1000 for DCC. This puts off my purchase of an ES44 for a while... Probably until after I get the extension built and have the structures in position. Oh well, my list of "wants" is far to long anyways.

Big Boy List:

Decoder w/ sound, (stereo speakers in tender preferable)
LED headlight, tender light, Athearn illuminated number boards (micro LEDs in running lights?)
Seuthe smoke machine (with aluminum bracket to isolate from plastic boiler, or small heat sink)


----------



## schizrade (Jan 20, 2013)

Love that big boy. Good choice on keeping it.


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

Big boy needs a display case... I think I'll convert a shelf because I don't have room for all my rolling stock and locomotives. The extension yard/mainline was a great idea. Definitely gonna need a third extension as well. I picked up a reasonably priced Intermountain ES44 in H3 even though I told myself to wait lol.

*Got the two Walthers silos in, along with two boxes of roof details
*Built (mostly) the small engine shop and 2 bay storage facility.
Wired up more track, insulated the yards (still need to wire up a switch panel for all the yards)
*added cross braces to table legs

Just need to get off my butt and get all the Caboose ground throws hooked up, the rest of the electrical connections hooked up, and building foundations laid (foam board). Waiting on an overpass now, then I can set up an on ramp and lay the road.

Last night I was stumped about what to put in 3 of the empty lots... Think I got it after giving myself a headache, modern buildings are tough to find but these Pikestuff kits are awesome.

Three empty lots in front of the 3 sidings, 2 on the far side of the road and one on the near side.








Big Boy needs a display case so I can get his over sized butt out of the way. Pikestuff kits are amazing! If they didn't look so similar I'd get a 4th one.


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

Progress is slow these last two weeks... Finished a few of the ground throws, went in perfectly. I'll have to chop a few to get them to fit between the tracks. 

Began detailing the big boy, I plan to send it off to NIMT for DCC/Sound shortly. I'm going to go with white edged foot plates, and leave the front of the boiler and sides of the firebox black. It may look plain but the big boys were freight haulers and never were pretty. I don't think I have ever lain decails this small before. The numbers on the boards and the front number plate were put down individually, I swear the nicks in my exacto blade were bigger than the digits, each one would barely cover FDRs eyeball on a dime.

I have GOT to figure out why my camera won't focus...









Big Boy's antiquated butt is looking much better. Rivarossi released these guys with no detailing, and only major decals on the sides. All the grab irons were bare metal. The number plate was just a black molded piece with raised letters but they weren't embossed enough to paint.


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok with the Big Boy distraction almost done maybe I can finish installing the ground throws and paint the track... Still need to paint the edges of the footplates but I have to wait until the decoder is in, I'm afraid I will wear off the paint during the install.

First, the prototype inspiration photo. I left the bell on mine brass, would be a shame to paint over the actual metal finish.










The almost done photos...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice work, I like the scrap car too in your first batch of pictures. :thumbsup:

Did you do it?

I vote keep the Bigboy also. :thumbsup:


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

wow did you repaint the whole shell??? i like they way it came out even the red valve knobs under the cab !!!! is that brass on top of the boiler ???


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

man that doesnt even look like the same loco !!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good start, can't wait to see updates. I like how you try things first before committing. You can only get good results( or at least results you like). Have fun!


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

I didn't weather the gondola, I got it on ebay as a reference for my own weathering work because i liked the way it was done. The Big Boy was completely repainted, I got the decals as a set of UP steam from micro scale. It really doesn't look the same at all. I wonder if the idea was to sell them as essentially blank and allow modelers to take care of the detailing. I know back when these were sold painting was not nearly as good from the factory as it is now.

Here are some pictures of the done-ish Rivarossi Big Boy, just finished adding front and rear LEDs, and Tsunami TSU-1000 heavy steam decoder. The base was built as a combo test bed and practice section. My static grass layer is fried so I only have the typical Woodland Scenics turf applied so far... After its done it will make a decent reference for the blend of colors I want, and for pictures/display. Still working on getting all the ground throws installed. Modifying all the Atlas turnouts is taking too long. Next time I go with Peco all the way.

If only Photobucket would quit murdering my image resolution...


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

nice the big boy came out nice you definatily dragged it outta the 1970s lol
can you gives us a little step by step on the beast cause it looks like you took off the metal railings along the boiler to paint it & did you just cover the running gear & shoot it??


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

I actually got some work done on the actual layout now that the Big Boy has been mostly completed. Still need to replace some of the wiring to the tender, and touch up the grab irons then Its done as far as I'm concerned. I may sell it because it will not handle my turnouts in reverse and derails on all the new switch frogs when entering from the turnout side. This is due to the pilot truck being slightly out of spec, and the large wheel flanges. But on the right stretch it will run all day.

Most of the ground throw are in, I won't be going to sleep tonight until they are all installed. Except for the one I am short... Not sure if I miscalculated or added the extra one later. I've got most of the foam for the terrain laid and plastered over, just a few small hills and the overpass on ramp remain but they have to wait until all the parking areas, road, and foundations are in place.

Looks like by the end of April I will have the bench work done for extension #1!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Where's the pictures at? Am I missing something


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

The picture is pretty boring, not much progress visually. Its all in the turnouts and under the table except for a little foam and plaster. I need some sculpting plaster to finish up the hills. This layout is modeled after a subdivision of the BNSF here in Kansas so no mountains or tunnels will be found here.

All of my rolling stock is boxed up at the moment while I organize my shelving so all I have on the layout are the crappy old pieces without packaging. So far there are no derailments or trouble areas. 

I guess my next step is to make the foam board building foundations and parking lots, then move on to the road. The overpass worries me because I have to build an on ramp and somehow support the sides of the road, and have a gentle earth slope leading up to it. I think that for this portion of the build will mostly be flying by the seat of my pants.


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

The actual work horses for my layout, I'd like a few more ES44s eventually but the decoder in the Dash 8 is pissing me off. Not as easy to mess with as the Tsunami in the Big Boy and ES44 but it does sound better IMO. I need a good listing of all the CVs for it because I still haven't been able to tweak the acceleration/braking on it, or the volume.


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

More kits, mostly for the locomotive servicing area. I'll start working on these and continue adding terrain/foundations to the table.


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

Well... Most of this spring and summer was spent cleaning up messes, maintaining the garden and dealing with basement flooding. As a result of the flooding the legs for my layout need replaced and the table itself is pretty wobbly. I need to fix the benchwork and the flooding before continuing to rough in the terrain. I guess in the meantime I can build all the models and structures since I have everything needed.

All rolling stock is good to go as I sold off almost everything not boxed and I store those in a dry place. All my locomotives are kept locked in my gun safe with desiccant so they're good as well.

I finally "finished" tweaking the Big Boy between downpours, and listed it on ebay. Its just to big and doesn't fit in any way or sense on my layout. I'll probably pick up the 3751 to replace it, and maybe another Big Boy when I have more room and UP gets theirs up and running.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111153680730?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

I love what you did with the big boy , I know we talked about it before but , really nice job


----------



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks!

Well the Big Boy is on eBay and the layout is getting completely disassembled this week. I'll save as much as possible but the flooding basement issue is a deal killer. There's an inspection coming up and I'm sure the mold is going to render this place uninhabitable so I'm looking for a new house. This is all due to a hole punched in the wall right before I moved in. that's the ONLY place the water come in so they really messed up when they ran the new water line.

I was days away from laying the road and building the overpass... The turf on the hillsides and surrounding land was already under way. Oh well, next time I build around the walls of a room instead of an island and use PECO turnouts.

/end thread


----------

